# Drotto Boat Latch Installed. Added Bow Eye wrong?



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

I have to ask the forum if this is looking like a legitimate way of installation. Is the keel solid in that area where the screws were added? Could those screws allow possible water infiltration into the hull? 2013 Scout 195 sportfisher. Thanks in advance for your knowledgeable input.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

You should have asked them when you picked it up.If in the proper spot and sealed with silicone should have no problem.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Ouch. Good luck.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not my boat yet, but seriously considering it.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I’d see if you can get down inside the hull to look what is in there. That looks to be at or near the water line, especially in waves. And, is the trailer right for the boat?

There really should be no need to mount a second eye to the bow just because of the drotto latch. There is plenty of room for the strap hook.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

The boat is out of state but the trailer is original with the boat. Doubt if one could have access to the inside though for sure.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

What are the two vents for down that low on the side?


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Obviously, I don't have a horse in the race, but that piece of scrap metal bolted to the hull of that boat would be a deal breaker for me! Just saying.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Somewhat a better image.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

s.a.m said:


> What are the two vents for down that low on the side?


probably drain holes for fishbox etc.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> I’d see if you can get down inside the hull to look what is in there. That looks to be at or near the water line, especially in waves. And, is the trailer right for the boat?
> 
> There really should be no need to mount a second eye to the bow just because of the drotto latch. There is plenty of room for the strap hook.


Might have been there for another purpose and not for the Drotto latch I guess


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd say heck no to that. Right near the water line. That area takes a beating. That's asking for problems. Look around other boats and I bet youd be hard pressed to see more that have that. There a reason you wont...too much can go wrong. Something gets loose there and could be game over. Seems like you have a good budget, Id find something else!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'd say heck no to that. Right near the water line. That area takes a beating. That's asking for problems. Look around other boats and I bet youd be hard pressed to see more that have that. There a reason you wont...too much can go wrong. Something gets loose there and could be game over. Seems like you have a good budget, Id find something else!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oarfish1 said:


> Not my boat yet, but seriously considering it.


I’d keep looking. That doesn’t look right.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

A drotto wouldn't work on that eye, I see no reason for the Eye to be mounted that low. I'm wandering if maybe it was installed as a clever way to hide some hull damage. The bolts look to be galvanized, on a boat I would think they would be stainless.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Definitely not an expert on these things, but what if that extra eye bolt was meant for anchoring and not trailering? Be tough to get it unhooked, though. I can t find anything on the internet that looks like this. All the 2013 Scouts shown don’t have it or the extra vents.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

on the bow looks like a mount for towing that boat behind a larger boat. not uncommon for someone with some $$$ to pull a smaller flats boat behind the big sport fishing boat. they tow to location and then run the flats boat inshore. if was professionally installed for that purpose, they are typically very solidly mounted as it is not always a smooth ride behind a big sportie... they had to get behind there to install so there should be an access hatch to the back side. you should see an equally impressive piece of stainless steel backer that is then through bolted.

as for the two clam shell drains. front most looks like drain for anchor locker - my Baha has this. the other looks like a drain for a fishbox or cooler compartment. neither of these is unusual. in both cases you should be able to find a matching hole inside the boat.

I have heard that Scout is a fairly quality boat. This would bear out that someone would go to the bother to tow this one around... again, typically some $$$ behind that operation.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Im thinking its just extra security when towing. Like he does not trust the latch, or maybe the latch has issues and he's using this extra eye just to make sure.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

privateer said:


> on the bow looks like a mount for towing that boat behind a larger boat. not uncommon for someone with some $$$ to pull a smaller flats boat behind the big sport fishing boat. they tow to location and then run the flats boat inshore. if was professionally installed for that purpose, they are typically very solidly mounted as it is not always a smooth ride behind a big sportie... they had to get behind there to install so there should be an access hatch to the back side. you should see an equally impressive piece of stainless steel backer that is then through bolted.
> 
> as for the two clam shell drains. front most looks like drain for anchor locker - my Baha has this. the other looks like a drain for a fishbox or cooler compartment. neither of these is unusual. in both cases you should be able to find a matching hole inside the boat.
> 
> I have heard that Scout is a fairly quality boat. This would bear out that someone would go to the bother to tow this one around... again, typically some $$$ behind that operation.


Thanks for the informative response. I will ask the seller to look inside the anchor locker to see if through-bolt installed.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't walk away from this boat, I'd run.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

If the price is right, a good survey report comes back , I would dicker price and get it removed. A good glass guy will fix it up, then, do your drotto latch right..


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

I would think that boat cannot be insured anymore.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

I’m thinking jbo is on the right track - possibly covering some damage. I’d call the manufacturer and send them a picture. Quickest way to find out if it’s OEM! They’ll tell you in a minute! You can probably look up the model online as well to see what it should looks like for that model.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Should look like this…








I’d ask the seller “Why?” Five times to get to the real reason for this customization!


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Maybe I'm crazy, I would still consider the boat. 
There should be a backing plate on the inside of the hull and if sealed properly probably wouldn't be an issue but I see why some concern with it near the waterline. 
600-1k to pay a fiberglass shop to fill those holes if 
bracket removed and would never even know it had been there. Also a reasonable option if you like the boat and could negotiate the price to make up the difference.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Think look's like hell!!!! Should be replaced correctly.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Is the original factory OEM eye still there? Can’t tell from the pics. Looks like the trailer post might be blocking it. OR might be in the way - which is why it looks like the winch strap is pulling from the lower added eye. If they added the lower eye and the original is still there - for the right price - remove the lower one and patch the hull! Seems like that lower added eye would affect the boat's glide through water.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

This could be a factory tender option on this boat. scout talks about this on their website. see here... https://www.scoutboats.com/blog/tow-tender-behind-yacht/

also go to this scout page and you can see pictures of some of them. https://www.scoutboats.com/why-scout/luxury-yacht-tender/ note how low to the water the tow bracket is installed versus the traditional trailer eyehook. both will be there. they don't remove the trailer eyehook to put the tender bracket on. this is for high speed towing in open ocean.

never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks we have on OGF. i would bet that most of you have never even seen a photo of a big sportfishing boat pulling a flats tender behind as they head to the Bahamas or elsewhere. why comment if you don't absolutely know what you are talking about. oh, that's right, its "your truth"...


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

privateer said:


> This could be a factory tender option on this boat. scout talks about this on their website. see here... https://www.scoutboats.com/blog/tow-tender-behind-yacht/
> 
> also go to this scout page and you can see pictures of some of them. https://www.scoutboats.com/why-scout/luxury-yacht-tender/ note how low to the water the tow bracket is installed versus the traditional trailer eyehook. both will be there. they don't remove the trailer eyehook to put the tender bracket on. this is for high speed towing in open ocean.
> 
> never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks we have on OGF. i would bet that most of you have never even seen a photo of a big sportfishing boat pulling a flats tender behind as they head to the Bahamas or elsewhere. why comment if you don't absolutely know what you are talking about. oh, that's right, its "your truth"...


Awesome info. Thank You. Will ask the seller when he returns from a business trip to tell me more about the "tow eye" and to look inside the anchor locker. The boat advertised to be in excellent condition otherwise. He bought it from the original owner 1 year ago with that second bow eye.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

…


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

privateer said:


> never ceases to amaze me how many armchair quarterbacks we have on OGF. i would bet that most of you have never even seen a photo of a big sportfishing boat pulling a flats tender behind as they head to the Bahamas or elsewhere. why comment if you don't absolutely know what you are talking about. oh, that's right, its "your truth"...


Apologies for having an Opinion. Nice to know your the real Baker Mayfield.


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thank you Privateer for being real!!!
I will try to communicate with the Scout folk as you have suggested. Great Idea!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Apologies for having an Opinion. Nice to know your the real Baker Mayfield.


there is nothing wrong with having an opinion. but when you don't know what you are looking at, it is at most a guess. And a guess is not useful when a guy is looking at tossing some serious $$ for a boat.

if it were, color... don't get the green boat as they scare fish away... we all know that is an opinion. but folks were tossing around their own facts. even after i pointed out what the purpose of that bracket was and the position of the clam shell drains and their use. that is why i followed with a post to the company site. hoping that cited facts will help the OP in his followup with the boat owner.

the "everyone has an opinion" does not help in cases like this. what color stickbait to use on Thursdays - opinion away.

and, i don't get the Baker Mayfield comment. never seen him play but do enjoy his commercials.


----------



## alamoredfish (Jun 15, 2012)

s.a.m said:


> What are the two vents for down that low on the side?


Docking Lights......


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

privateer said:


> and, i don't get the Baker Mayfield comment. never seen him play but do enjoy his commercials.


Quarter Back that's finally working for the Browns. You mentioned that there were bunch of "Armchair Quarterbacks" Just pointing out your the one that is working..


----------



## Sean Ebra (Dec 6, 2017)

Oarfish1 said:


> View attachment 476894
> 
> I have to ask the forum if this is looking like a legitimate way of installation. Is the keel solid in that area where the screws were added? Could those screws allow possible water infiltration into the hull? 2013 Scout 195 sportfisher. Thanks in advance for your knowledgeable input.


Since those are bolts I would say there is a plate on the backside also with nuts. Which means you can access it somehow to inspect it. It should be really strong because it is fastened to practically the whole nose! Just a good guess.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I’d be pissed if someone did that to my boat. I’ve never seen that on any Scout boats at the boat show. It should be a through bolt and higher on the hull


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

cummins_man said:


> I’d be pissed if someone did that to my boat. I’ve never seen that on any Scout boats at the boat show. It should be a through bolt and higher on the hull


please go back up and read post #18 and #29


----------



## Oarfish1 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, your expert comments suggesting that this is a* tow eye *that was installed professionally were correct. The seller provided this image from the anchor locker access opening. The boat was rigged to be a tender to a large motor yacht. But the Yacht owner father changed his mind and gifted the boat to his lucky son, so it was never towed.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow…this thread was entertaining. Hopefully your Drotto is on and working properly. Every time I load or unload I just smile.
Best thing since sliced bread.


----------

